# 4 days left to the starting of the divorce



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

It will be 4 days to the starting of the divorce,hopefully it won't take that long.Seen my lawyer today and she has everything set.My estranged husband wants his Polaris Razor and 4 wheeler which are in my name.Luckily these are paid off,have the paperwork and copies of the lien release forms showing they have been paid off.This is all he wants from the divorce.I will agree to this handing him the titles putting them in his name.All I have to do is sign off on them.Going after spousal support for what he has done to me,the infidelity.We have no kids together,any child support and custody will not be an issue.Hopefully it is done next week.After the divorce is final,move on and give time for me before I start dating again.Giving myself time for at least a couple months on this.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

mrshannahj said:


> It will be 4 days to the starting of the divorce,hopefully it won't take that long.Seen my lawyer today and she has everything set.My estranged husband wants his Polaris Razor and 4 wheeler which are in my name.Luckily these are paid off,have the paperwork and copies of the lien release forms showing they have been paid off.This is all he wants from the divorce.I will agree to this handing him the titles putting them in his name.All I have to do is sign off on them.Going after spousal support for what he has done to me,the infidelity.We have no kids together,any child support and custody will not be an issue.Hopefully it is done next week.After the divorce is final,move on and give time for me before I start dating again.Giving myself time for at least a couple months on this.


Why are you giving him anything? And are you confident that you will be awarded spousal support seeing as you work full time.
Does your lawyer agree with your plan.In your shoes I would sell the vehicles and take what he owes me from the proceeds.


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> Why are you giving him anything? And are you confident that you will be awarded spousal support seeing as you work full time.
> Does your lawyer agree with your plan.In your shoes I would sell the vehicles and take what he owes me from the proceeds.


My lawyer said it is 50/50 chance on the spousal support.The Polaris Razor and 4 wheeler had to be put in my name due to him having bad credit,this was after a truck he bought was repoed.He made the payments on them.Lawyer said I could get in trouble selling them and don't need to go through this.


----------

